# Body Spray



## dragonfly princess (Oct 5, 2007)

where do you buy your Dimethicone? and Cyclomethicone? 

I found Cyclomethicone for about $6.50 a lb, is that good?  But I can't find any Dimethicone


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow thats actually cheaper than what I paid! Cyclo runs between 8-10  16oz. Dimethicone is sold @Wholesale supplies


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 5, 2007)

I found it at store.scent-works.com


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there anything I can add to cyclo with fo to make it less cloudy?? Right now Im mixing 6oz cyclo 1oz rbo 1oz fo. Some scents are amazing and I would love to bottle them but after testing(watching if the scent clouds or not) a few weeks Ive noticed only some cloud.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 30, 2007)

How about a white spray bottle :wink: ?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a good price dragon.  Last I bought was from The Herbarie or Lotion Crafters.  The Herbarie has it for $9 per pound.  I use it in my lotions and creams along with dimethicone sometimes.  

Here: http://www.theherbarie.com/Cyclomethicone-pr-313.html

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 30, 2007)

What about an aluminum bottle pepper? That way you don't have to worry about the cloudyness & can use any scent you want w/o hesitation.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea I know but I was hoping on not having to spend more money oh well back to the drawing board! LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

If you cyclo is cloudy when you add the fo, add more cyclo.

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ohh soapbuddy thank you I will test them out today!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Ohh soapbuddy thank you I will test them out today!



You're welcome.  

Irena


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

How did it come out?

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry forgot to write back! I guess they needed more time to clear up and those that didnt even with adding more cyclo didn't clear up so I'm just going to package those in aluminum bottles. Some did clear up but not much its still kinda cloudy but not as bad as before! Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm sorry not all of them cleared up, but aluminum bottles are good for that!  

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 6, 2007)

They are perfect and they look so classy too!


----------

